# Le handicap génétique du macuser en couple



## rezba (6 Décembre 2003)

Nous, macusers, devons faire face, d&#232;s que nous vivons en couple, &#224; un handicap g&#233;n&#233;tique par rapport aux autres possesseurs de machines : nos compagnes et nos compagnons mettent en route des strat&#233;gies pour nous piquer nos machines.

Elles sont si belles, si faciles &#224; utiliser...

Dans un couple "normal", globalement utilisateur de PC sous wintel, (les linuxiens vivent tr&#232;s peu en couple, ou alors, les unixiens professionnels, mais ceux d'entre eux qui vivent en couple laissent peu rentrer l'outil de travail dans la maison..), la machine, laide et instable, est g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#224; l'usage exclusif du male. 
Un peu comme la berline. 
D'ailleurs, la femelle lit tr&#232;s peu PC expert, en tout cas pas plus souvent qu'Autoplus. Pourtant, les deux tr&#244;nent sur la table du salon.

Dans un couple de macusers, et surtout depuis disons... Jaguar, le mouvement s'est acc&#233;l&#233;r&#233;. Que l'on ait un iMac ou un iBook, on se trouve rapidement dans la facilit&#233; de cr&#233;er une session pour l'autre.

Et l&#224;, on a mis le doigt dans l'engrenage. 
Sous jaguar, on maitrisait encore le temps pass&#233; par l'autre sur sa session, on avait des arguments pour ne pas lui laisser la machine cinq minutes ("il faut fermer toute ma session, donnes moi cinq minutes ch&#233;rie").


_Je mets tout &#231;a dans une distribution de r&#244;les tr&#232;s traditionnelle, mais je connais de nombreux couples homos dans lesquels la situation est identique, et j'ai quelques copines informaticiennes, dont le compagnon, g&#233;n&#233;ralement &#233;pris de nature et de grand air par sens de la compl&#233;mentarit&#233;, se d&#233;couvre une fascination pour les herbiers en ligne les webzines de grands voyageurs... et les ench&#232;res eBay sur le mat&#233;riel de p&#234;che _.

Bref, avec Panther, ce dernier obstacle a saut&#233; !!! 
La femelle peut d&#233;sormais faire ses petites affaires sur sa session, laisser la place au m&#226;le, revenir, etc... sans avoir &#224; rien recommencer. Le pied !.

* Mais ce n'est pas sans danger !!!*

*Lisez l'histoire &#233;difiante* que me  nous a confi&#233; dans le forum MacosX. *Terrible !!! Sa femme est en train de le pousser dehors !!!*

Certes, cette situation ne semble pas affecter de la m&#234;me fa&#231;on les possesseurs de machines grand public au design doux et soign&#233; (les holinwan), que ceux qui ont opt&#233; pour des tours imposantes, ou des powerbooks tellement rac&#233;s qu'ils peuvent encore s'en sortir en expliquant que "les ferrari, tu sais, c'est encore un peu difficile &#224; piloter pour toi, mon chou".

Ne serait-ce pas d'ailleurs une strat&#233;gie imagin&#233;e par  
Ive lui m&#234;me ? 
Amener les couples &#224; acheter une machine familiale ET une machine pour le professionnel ? 
En tout cas, la parole du gourou fait d&#233;j&#224; des d&#233;gats. 

En t&#233;moigne cet argument pervers  d&#233;velopp&#233; par un sorcier ma&#239;ar tra&#238;tre parmi les traitres, argument dont j'ai d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;velopp&#233; ailleurs le danger.

Prenons garde, amis. Des complots souterrains sont &#224; l'&#65533;uvre pour nous d&#233;poss&#233;der de nos joujous pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s. SI NOUS NE R&#201;AGISSONS PAS, NOUS SERONS BIENT&#212;T ACCUL&#201;S.

Pour ma part, ma r&#233;solution est prise. Je m'en vais de ce pas acheter les &#65533;uvres compl&#232;tes d'O'reilly. 

* &#212; Unix, prot&#232;ge moi de mes ennemis !*


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

Ouai bah moi c'est tout vu en tou cas, un ibook est prévu pour noël voir janvier 2004...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pb pour elle, c'est que je risque de m'acaparer l'ibook et le pm...


----------



## donatello (6 Décembre 2003)

hum... perso ma copine se fout pas mal de mon iMac tout beau si ce n'est qu'elle admet que ça fait plus classieux dans le salon que le vieux pécé qu'elle avait herité de ses années d'études.

Pourtant je lui ai créé une session et expliqué comment passer de l'une à l'autre mais rien n'y a fait... les quelques fois où elle a besoin d'internet elle me pique sauvagement ma session.


----------



## me (6 Décembre 2003)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> hum... perso ma copine se fout pas mal de mon iMac tout beau si ce n'est qu'elle admet que ça fait plus classieux dans le salon que le vieux pécé qu'elle avait herité de ses années d'études.



Chez moi c'etait pareil avec l'iMac, mais quand il a ete remplace par un iBook... c'est devenu l'enfer...


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2003)

Humm.. je sens que je vais même pouvoir faire de la sociologie sauvage... 

Voyons. D'abord, on a là *le jeune mâle impétueux, qui croit encore en sa supériorité naturelle sur la femelle*. Il ne sait pas encore qu'elle sera de toutes façons la plus forte :



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le pb pour elle, c'est que je risque de m'acaparer l'ibook et le pm...



Laissons-faire. Avec un peu de chances, il réalisera son erreur juste avant qu'elle ne le quitte...





Ensuite, *celui qui est encore protégé du fléau, et qui s'en plaint *:



			
				donatello a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant je lui ai créé une session et expliqué comment passer de l'une à l'autre mais rien n'y a fait... les quelques fois où elle a besoin d'internet elle me pique sauvagement ma session.



Hélas, les mâles comme lui ont trois types d'évolutions différentes :

1. la femelle colonise sa machine ET sa session, il finira par la trouver insupportable.

2. La femelle n'est définitivement pas interessée par la machine. Elle finira par trouver son technoïde de mâle insupportable.

3. La femelle apprend les délices de l'utilisation de sa propre session, et voila le petit mâle pris dans les rênes marketing de Jonathan Ive...





Et notre *catégorie première*, comment évolue-t-elle en captivité ?



			
				me a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi c'etait pareil avec l'iMac, mais quand il a ete remplacé par un iBook... c'est devenu l'enfer...



Humm. Ca ne s'arrange pas. On l'a dit, la propagande sur la soi-disant féminité de l'iBook fait des ravages. Ceci dit, ses propres projections d'évolutions sont inquiétantes :



			
				me a dit:
			
		

> L'iBook, je compte bien le lui laisser quand je m'acheterai un nouveau portable. Mais j'attends pour cela la sortie du Powerbook G5... et ca risque donc de durer encore un moment (et puis a ce moment la, rien ne dit qu'elle ne preferera pas jouer avec le G5 plus rapide... pfff... c'est toujours un combat perdu perdu d'avance).



On se dit qu'encore quelques témoignages comme celui-là, et il faudra créer une ligue de défense...





Tiens, par exemple.

* J'ai un ami qui vient de divorcer.* Bien sûr, il s'est fait chourrer le bel iMac 17 TFT quasi tout neuf, qu'il avait acquis "pour la famille"..., par sa femme et sa fille, parties vivre ailleurs...
Résultat, il a acheté un c'htit ibook d'occase pour son grand fils, qu'avait décidé de rester avec lui. De toutes façons, ca faisait belle lurette que la fille s'était accaparée la machine pour "faire ses devoirs en chattant avec ses copains" (ce qu'il faut pas entendre).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Et mon bon vieux vieux pote qui s'est acheté un G4 Dual 800, et qui a refilé son vieux powerMac 6500 AV à sa femme.* Qui n'en a rapidement pas voulu... Une caisse si laide.. 
[mode incrédule]"quoi, une machine avec laquelle j'ai travaillé 5 ans sans heurts, fidèle et tout et tout ?" [/mode incrédule].

Comme il ne voulait pas lacher son G4 entre des mains inexpérimentées, mais qu'il s'est quand même acheté un ibook, qu'est-ce qu'il a fait pour faire passer la pilule du "non, l'ibook non plus, tu ne peux pas le toucher" ? Hein ?

Il a acheté d'occase un Cube et un 15" Apple TFT... pour sa femme-qu'il-aime-et-qui-commençait-à-devenir-infernale !.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





D'où des débuts de réponses parallèles à une question posée un jour à [jurassic] Melaure et ses accolytes :

*Pourquoi les macusers sont-ils portés à la création de musées personnels de machines ?*

- Parce que ces vieilles machines marchent toujours (Melaure)
- Parce que ça fait des stocks de pièces détachées (Mackie)
- Parce qu'on les a trop aimé, ces machines (plein d'autres)

réponses auxquelles on peut rajouter :
<font color="red">*
On garde nos vielles machines parce qu'elles marchent toujours et que nos femmes n'en veulent pas ! Elles aiment les neuves...</font>*

Allez, je sors


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2003)

Bravo rezba


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2003)

_a pleasure to please you, lord.







pas trop mouillé ton balcon ?
_


----------



## Yip (6 Décembre 2003)

MDR, trop finement observé (et retranscrit)


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

De toute façon... on aurait jamais du les laisser s'approcher de nos macs... on a l'air malin maintenant...
Heureusement qu'on a encore 10 ou 20 ans d'avance sur elles, dieu merci !


----------



## me (6 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon... on aurait jamais du les laisser s'approcher de nos macs... on a l'air malin maintenant...
> Heureusement qu'on a encore 10 ou 20 ans d'avance sur elles, dieu merci !



Oui, mais c'est la quadrature du cercle... comme l'a justement signale rezba... si tu ne la laisses pas s'approcher du mac... elle se plaint des que tu es devant alors que tu aurais plein de choses beaucoup plus importantes a faire (genre l'ecouter te raconter en long et en large le dernier truc que sa collegue de bureau a repondu a son mec qu'a depense plein de sous du menage pour s'acheter une moto parce que, hein, quand meme... alors que toi tu lorgnes sur le dernier mac qui risque d'etre un tout petit peu au-dessus du budget qu'elle t'avait fixe...).


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2003)

_Une âme charitable voudrait-elle donner l'adresse de ce petit insouciant à Marion ou Barbarella, histoire qu'il apprenne quelque chose ? 

Yip, you're my guest, too._


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

> Marion ou Barbarella


----------



## me (6 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> _Une âme charitable voudrait-elle donner l'adresse de ce petit insouciant à Marion ou Barbarella, histoire qu'il apprenne quelque chose ?
> 
> _


_

J'ai pas tout compris.



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		





			Marion ou Barbarella
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...










Cliquez pour agrandir...


Bon, avec les explications de jaipatoukompri, j'ai un peu mieux compris.

Donc Marion et Barbarella aiment beaucoup leur mac. C'est ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

C'est ça ! Tain j'explique bien qd même


----------



## Lupin sansei (6 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Terrible !!! Sa femme est en train de le pousser dehors !!!



tant que c'est pas son amant......


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2003)

[mode outré]
<font color="red">*
heu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je voudrais qu'on m'en sois témoin ! Je n'ai JAMAIS posté dans le bar (enfin si, deux fois, il y a des années).

Je n'y suis pas de mon plein gré !!

Ce sujet n'avait rien d'une pochtronade, c'était une analyse sociologique !!!

En plus, on y parle de machines ! Un truc dont les plus brillants posteurs du bar ont une idée souvent plus que vague (regardez The Big...).

Finn, fais quelque chose, renvoie-moi chez les posteurs sérieux... 
</font>*
[/mode outré]


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> [mode outré]
> <font color="red">*
> heu !
> 
> ...



Une analyse sociologique? C'est du tout bon pour le Bar ça... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hein Finn... Manque peut-être un sondage, c'est vrai.


----------



## rezba (7 Décembre 2003)

Ah! voila le coupable ! Et fier en plus ! Et pis mélange pas les charlatans de la psychologie sociale avec la science dure !

Tu vis tout seul, toi, WebOliver ? Qui c'est qui te pique ta machine ? Hein, dis nous ?


----------



## WebOliver (7 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah! voila le coupable ! Et fier en plus ! Et pis mélange pas les charlatans de la psychologie sociale avec la science dure !
> 
> Tu vis tout seul, toi, WebOliver ? Qui c'est qui te pique ta machine ? Hein, dis nous ?



Non, c'est bien moi...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2003)

Ce que tu décris je ne connais pas : opter pour deux sessions ca fait un peu "chacun a son petit monde à lui sur l'ordi". Nous ne sommes pas franchement pour (enfin _elle _encore moins pour que moi) la création de session.


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2003)

Idem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On partage bien des sécrétions génitales alors pourquoi pas la même session.

J'ai tjs voulu être un pouet.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu décris je ne connais pas : opter pour deux sessions ca fait un peu "chacun a son petit monde à lui sur l'ordi". Nous ne sommes pas franchement pour (enfin _elle _encore moins pour que moi) la création de session.



Ma femme ne veut même pas approcher le magnétoscope (véridique)
Alors pour un micro.

Le problème est résolu. Pas de bécanne à la maison.
C'était "elle ou elle".
Alors dans ces conditions ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2003)

Les macusers seraient-ils à ce point machos ????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















(Heureusement pas mon homme !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )






 Hey relisez-vous ...c'est à faire peur, j'espère pour vous que vos copines n'iront pas lire vos posts !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les macusers seraient-ils à ce point machos ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Où c'est que t'as vu jouer ça qu'il y avait du machisme dans mon post ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ca m'étonnerait fort


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Pour le moment ma compagne se contente de mon ex-iBook mais je sens qu'elle prépare l'invasion de l'alubook. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"je dois monter une vidéo de famille, ça va ramer sur l'iBook, je prend le tiens" et je ne peux même pas discuter vu que c'est moi qui lui disait qu l'iBook ramait pour la vidéo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'un autre côté si on a que ça comme souci, ça reste très sympathique.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour le moment ma compagne se contente de mon ex...
> ça reste très sympathique.



Qu'est ce que tu racontes là ?!?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Ca va pô, non !?!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, excellent.


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme ne veut même pas approcher le magnétoscope (véridique)
> Alors pour un micro.
> 
> Le problème est résolu. Pas de bécanne à la maison.
> ...


oui oui les Macusers Anonymes ça existe nous vous aiderons à ne pas replonger. L'accès aux réunions est libre ; on s'y rend directement, sans prendre rendez-vous. Elles ont lieu toutes les semaines, et sont exclusivement réservées aux personnes ayant un problème d'abus de Mac.

Néanmoins, certaines réunions sont dites ouvertes , c'est à dire accessibles à toute personne, macuser ou non. Une seule exigence : ne pas dévoiler à l'extérieur le nom des membres Macusers Anonymes présents.

Quiconque est intéressé par le mouvement est le bienvenu à ces réunions ouvertes. Le nouveau venu en particulier peut y inviter son conjoint, son médecin, ou des amis : leur compréhension du programme de rétablissement peut être un facteur important dans l'aide qu'ils apporteront macuser pour atteindre et maintenir sa sobriété.


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Les macusers seraient-ils à ce point machos ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 Lorna, Tu comprends pourquoi je ne suis pas venue mettre mon grain de sel ici.......
et puis, pourquoi ya si peu de Nanas qui viennent dire ce qu'elles pensent...leurs compagnons ne seraient-ils pas un peu Despote.....???






 faut quand même pas faire de vos constatations  *une généralité*, non mais de fois !!!!!






 Moi j'ai mon MAC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lui il a son MAC, et si j'en veux un plus puissant, tout beau tout neuf, et ben je ferais en sorte d'en avoir un, et peut être même encore plus puissant que le sien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Les MACS ne sont pas l'apanage des MECS*


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

Qu'ouïe-je ???

Vous ne seriez pas en train de jouer à vous comparer le CPU ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









La, la. Vous avez des bits à la place du cerveau, c'est pas possible !!!


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2003)

C'est moi qui fait tout ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je fais la bouffe (et pas n'importe quoi hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), le ménage, je torche les gosses, je trais les bêtes, je repasse, tricote et répare tout.
C'est moi le chef et c'est tout, c'est pas du machisme...






Bon on va pas se lancer dans un débat machisme ou po machisme hein ? C'est chiant non ? Enfin bon moi je plaisantais, j'ai plus envie de m'emmerder avec des questions comme : "la femme est-elle l'égale de l'homme"... c'est comme si on devait revenir sur : "est-ce que la douleur ça fait mal ?"

Enfin bon, quand les gonzesses feront à bouffer comme moi et manieront photshop comme je le fais, là elles pourront peut-être la ramener... en attendant qu'elles continuent de lire voici !


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2003)

> Hey relisez-vous ...c'est à faire peur, j'espère pour vous que vos copines n'iront pas lire vos posts !!



Bah tiens elle passe par là, et elle dit que t'es rien qu'une fille !


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui fait tout ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[air timide] Tu ... ... tu veux pas te marier avec moi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [\air timide]


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

Si c'est un outil de travail, je conçois qu'on ne soit pas trop enclin à laisser son mac entre toutes les mains, ceci est valable que l'on soit une fille ou un garçon.
Maintenant, si c'est pour une utilité autre que professionnelle, au même titre que la tv, le lave-linge ou une voiture par exemple, je ne vois pas où est le problème ?


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui fait tout ici !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 Je suis tout à fait en accord avec toi !!!!!
Ici, c'est aussi moi qui fait tout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, je te fais pas de liste, elle serait trop longue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je voulais juste faire un clin d'oeil à Lorna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté par QUI déjà ????:</font><hr /> ???

Vous ne seriez pas en train de jouer à vous comparer le CPU ?   
La, la. Vous avez des bits à la place du cerveau, c'est pas possible !!!

[/QUOTE]










 J'avoue humblement que je ne comprends rien !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue humblement que je ne comprends rien !!!!



Ben ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allusion aux gamins qui se comparent leur truc, prémisse du machisme et du comportement phallocrate.
Et bit = binary digit.
Tout ça pour plaisanter bien entendu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et ton "posté par QUI déjà" je dois comprendre quoi ??


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et ton "posté par QUI déjà" je dois comprendre quoi ??



Qu'elle t'a déjà oublié !!


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

Arff!
J'ai pas du m'attarder assez sur la voute du navire !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arff!
> J'ai pas du m'attarder assez sur la voute du navire !!


Si tu résumes les gens à ça, ça va pas t'aider beaucoup je pense.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu résumes les gens à ça, ça va pas t'aider beaucoup je pense.



==&gt; voir "et avec la tête", et ce que j'y ai posté pour ce thème !


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2003)

> Je voulais juste faire un clin d'oeil à Lorna



Idem !


----------



## macelene (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arff!
> J'ai pas du m'attarder assez sur la voute du navire !!








 J'oublie super-vite les conneries, ça c'est certain, et les gens qui en disent.....

T'attarder sur la "voûte du navire" ???? de quoi donc aurais-tu pu nous parler ???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et quant aux histoires de comparaison de CPU, j'ai dépassé l'âge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je suis passée à un autre niveau ...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besoin de personnes pour ....
j'en rajoute pas t'es capable de m'en balancer encore une pas claire .....


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ==&gt; voir "et avec la tête", et ce que j'y ai posté pour ce thème !



Et tu crois qu'à l'avenir, ça excusera tout ce que tu pourrais poster ?


----------



## PetIrix (8 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> J'oublie super-vite les conneries, ça c'est certain, et les gens qui en disent.....
> 
> T'attarder sur la "voûte du navire" ???? de quoi donc aurais-tu pu nous parler ????
> 
> ...




Re-Wind ..... ....... stop!

Macelene.
Pourquoi tu prends ça pour toi au fait ?
C'est pas à toi que ça s'adressait. Mais aux posteurs précédents qualifiés de macho pas Lorna.
(je ne pense pas que tu sois macho !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si ?? non ?? )

Et pour la voute du navire, façon de dire que je n'ai pas laissé un souvenir impérissable.


Bon et puis ça devient chiant de devoir tout expliquer et justifier.
Même quand je me vanne tout seul, vous prenez ça pour vous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









J'peux plus rien pour vous !!


----------



## nato kino (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Macelene.
> Pourquoi tu prends ça pour toi au fait ?



L'humour CPU peut-être... Va savoir...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Bon et puis ça devient chiant de devoir tout expliquer et justifier.
> Même quand je me vanne tout seul, vous prenez ça pour vous.
> 
> 
> ...



c'est le comble de l'auto-dérision ! bravo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 en arriver a ce stade par écrit je trouve cela très très fort !! PetIrix tu es un dieu


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Enfin bon, quand les gonzesses feront à bouffer comme moi et manieront photshop comme je le fais, là elles pourront peut-être la ramener... en attendant qu'elles continuent de lire voici !



Quelle belle image de la femme.

reste derrière tes fourneaux et laisse les  *gonzesses   tranquilles   !!!*

Tu as beaucoup à apprendre on dirait ...

je suis sûre que tu manies Photoshop à merveille, les filtres, hop tout beaux tout jolis ... en tout cas, tu dois manier un peu moins bien la femme (pauvre d'elle, doit pas être drôle avec toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Tu mériterais de te trouver en face de quelques copines à moi : tu la ramènerais moins !!!
AAaaaaah quand les gens sont ridicules, j'adore !!! (un peu comme dans voici , tu vois ?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Allez continues, fais-moi rire !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

na na na nanère na na na nanère na na na nanère ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 et ben c'est celui qui dit qui est.... heu!... na na na nanère na na na nanère











 preums, non moi preums, pousse toi de là! c'est moi le chef! t'es qu'une fille... pousse toi de là t'es qu'un garçon! ben moi d'abord je sais faire du patin pfff moi je sais faire la cuisine et toi t'es rien qu'une andouille! c'est celui qui dit qui est  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 na! ben moi se serais pompier ben moi  infirmière  pfwwwaou c'est rien qu'un métier de fille... tu pourrais pas être pompier! ben si pourquoi? parce que les pompiers ils portent des pantalons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben toi tu pourrais pas être infirmière ben pourquoi ?  ben parce que c'est comme ça  parce que les infirmières elles portent des jupes na!  espèce de fille  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 espèce de garçon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Les enfants qu'est-ce qui se passe ? c'est lui qui m'embète non c'est elle.. Bon alors au coin! heu madame c'est ma copine ben oui madame c'est mon copain ... Alors ça va tout le mode au travail qui veut allumer le Mac? C'est moi non c'est moi non c'est moi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha ces enfants


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Nan mais reprenez un peu de Tranxen les enfants... c'était tout du second degré... après fille ou garçon, faut juste être assez intelligent pour le percevoir...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi je suis un être humain, ma copine aussi... après le reste je m'en fou... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est toi qui n'a rien compris Lorna... moi je suis libre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Lorna, Tu comprends pourquoi je ne suis pas venue mettre mon grain de sel ici.......
> et puis, pourquoi ya si peu de Nanas qui viennent dire ce qu'elles pensent...leurs compagnons ne seraient-ils pas un peu Despote.....???
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaah enfin une aide précieuse !











OUI je te comprends, mais moi j'ai pas pû résister, c'était tellement gros ...que bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





je suis dans ma période "coup de gueule" parce que J'EN AI MARRE DE CES COMPORTEMENTS MACHOS  !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et oui du second degré, mais biensûr trop facile non ??


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

> et oui du second degré, mais biensûr trop facile non ??



Bon allez, si ça peut te faire plaisir... je te le concède, je suis un macho, je suis un porc, je me dégoûte... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Même pas mal !

M'en fou, je crains même pas le fer de toute façon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais mettre des crochets maintenant, des crochets pour les *filles* qui comprennent pas tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par exemple :

[mode 4e degré vraiment limite ON]De toute façon j'ai rien contre les femmes, tant que tu n'es pas noire ça va...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [mode 4e degré vraiment limite OFF]


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais reprenez un peu de Tranxen les enfants... c'était tout du second degré... après fille ou garçon, faut juste être assez intelligent pour le percevoir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est pas tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hein


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > et oui du second degré, mais biensûr trop facile non ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

salut le Dieu de toshop ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais  là c'est y pas une gonzesse qui t'a trouvé la soluce ????   héhéhé


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

C'est vrai que là... surtout quand on sait qu'on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde et je rajouterai même, pas n'importe où...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> [mode outré]
> <font color="red">*
> heu !
> 
> ...



Hé hé hé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben a lire ce thread je suis bien content de faire "appart' a part"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Que de soucis j'ai ainsi évité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En tous cas bravo rezba bour ce magnifique sujet barien, ca nous change de nos discussions sur les plantages de Word 10 avec Endnote 6


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Annthrax allo ? Je plaisantais ouh ouh ??? Tu es là ??
Déjà je ne suis pas un dieu à Toshop et en plus je ne suis qu'un être humain, c'est à dire rien ou pas grand chose...
D'où mon pseudo aussi... "tout ce que je sais, c'est que... bla bla bla" socrate... (mais en fait c'est sa mère qui disait ça, il le dit pas ça, il en est pas fier)

Bonne mémoire en tout cas sur le coup du script toshop...


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Annthrax allo ? Je plaisantais ouh ouh ??? Tu es là ??
> Déjà je ne suis pas un dieu à Toshop et en plus je ne suis qu'un être humain, c'est à dire rien ou pas grand chose...
> D'où mon pseudo aussi... "tout ce que je sais, c'est que... bla bla bla" socrate... (mais en fait c'est sa mère qui disait ça, il le dit pas ça, il en est pas fier)
> 
> Bonne mémoire en tout cas sur le coup du script toshop...


chuis lààààààà !
héhé .. et le coup des options de plume pour le détourage , hin ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(pas retrouvé le lien ... )


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

D'ailleurs on peut voir mon comportement machiste dans le lien que tu donnes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (j'ai vérifié qd même mais ça va j'ai été correct avec la dame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Hè mais dis moi, c'est donc un peu grâce à toi que le n° 4 du fameux "test photoshop de jaipatoukompri©" a pu être mis en place ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que là... surtout quand on sait qu'on peut rire de tout mais pas avec tout le monde et je rajouterai même, pas n'importe où...


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

tu m'offres une bonne bouffe un de ces quatre ?
(préparée par tes soins, of course! )

je pourrai alors juger de tes talents culinaires ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

> héhé .. et le coup des options de plume pour le détourage , hin ???











Ouai mais là t'es mesquine, c'était une option qui avait changé par rapport à la version 6 de toshop !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hè mais, t'en as bcp encore comme ça ?

Mon 1er post aussi nan ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

> je pourrai alors juger de tes talents culinaire



Ok si tu es jolie, brune de préférence... je pourrais faire un effort... mais bon si tu es blonde avec forte poitrine je pourrais faire un autre effort... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu préfères quoi ?

1) Boeuf asiat aux oignons avec haricots verts cuisinés piquants.
2) Tarte poireaux saumons.
3) Tourte poulet, jambon, fromage.
4) Boeuf bourguignon.
5) Fondue chinoise.
6) Rouleaux de printemps + canard à la pékinoise 
7) Pot au feu.
8) Filet mignon de porc aux oignons confits.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > je pourrai alors juger de tes talents culinaire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

je vais finir par me casser à la gueule avec tes bêtises !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> je vais finir par me casser à la gueule avec tes bêtises !


ça va aller faut juste éviter les bouées


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ça va aller faut juste éviter les bouées



S'il s'envoie tout ce qu'il sait cuisiner, m'étonnerais qu'il arrive à les éviter les bouées !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> S'il s'envoie tout ce qu'il sait cuisiner, m'étonnerais qu'il arrive à les éviter les bouées !!




























































































 ouf respiration


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Surtout que c'était juste l'entrée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus sérieusement... comme dirait Mobutu, rien de tel qu'une bonne alimentation équilibrée pour garder la ________________________________________________


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'était juste l'entrée !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bouée


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

Ya tout plein de tendances asiatiques dis moi.
C'est du vrai savoir faire local, ou bien c'est "à l'européenne" ??

Parce que sinon tu m'intéresses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ya tout plein de tendances asiatiques dis moi.
> C'est du vrai savoir faire local, ou bien c'est "à l'européenne" ??
> 
> Parce que sinon tu m'intéresses.


il est parti chercher son livre de cuisine Dijong San


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Ca dépend... j'essaye d'être le plus proche possible de l'original.
Je prends mes produits chez les traiteurs Chinois, j'ai un beau wok (orth ?) et pi voilà... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du vinaigre de vin de riz, de la sauce soja claire et forte, de l'huile de sésame, de l'huile d'harachide, du nuoc mam, du lait de coco, du gingembre frais, des légumes chop suey... etc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend... j'essaye d'être le plus proche possible de l'original.
> Je prends mes produits chez les traiteurs Chinois, j'ai un beau wok (orth ?) et pi voilà...
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ne fais pas les sushis aussi vu les couteaux que t'envoient les filles je pensais que tu étais équipé Dijong San?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend... j'essaye d'être le plus proche possible de l'original.
> Je prends mes produits chez les traiteurs Chinois, j'ai un beau wok (orth ?) et pi voilà...
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ouais, mais tu fais de l'impro.
Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que tu n'as pas d'origines asiatiques, qui te feraient bénéficier d'un savoir faire et d'astuces de grand mère.
Si ???  Non ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, mais tu fais de l'impro.
> Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que tu n'as pas d'origines asiatiques, qui te feraient bénéficier d'un savoir faire et d'astuces de grand mère.
> Si ???  Non ???


heu Membre d'Élite ya pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il recherche toujours le plus du plus


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Qu'elles y viennent !


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Qu'elles y viennent !


tout doux tout doux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 gentil gentil on t'offrira une pierre à aiguiser pour Noël promis ou alors un bouclier comme tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 pis en plus avec la bouée ça doit pas être pratique Heu tu la crèves souvent rustines?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, mais tu fais de l'impro.
> Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que tu n'as pas d'origines asiatiques, qui te feraient bénéficier d'un savoir faire et d'astuces de grand mère.
> Si ???  Non ???



Impro pas trop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et nan je n'ai pas un savoir faire transmit de génération en génération...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Impro pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pffff imposteur on nous fait espérer des trucs et pis après voilà


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tout doux tout doux
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je préfère ça !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon pour ma bouée, j'ai ce qui faut !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> heu Membre d'Élite ya pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est à dire que je m'essaie quelque fois à la cuisine asiat.
Avec bouquin, ingrédients achetés chez les frères Tang dans le 13ème etc ...

Mais, bon. C'est pas ça.
Ya pas le gout du resto.
Ca reste occidental comme goût.
Pas le coup de main, ou l'astuce, ou l'ingrédient qui fait que.


Tu vois, par exemple, le tajine à la pékinoise, y'arrive pas !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Nan! j'déconne.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

touve des cours du soir snas rire ça doit exister non?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Moi le goût est là ! C'est l'effet Wok ça ! Faut un gros feu ! Faut que ça crame vendieu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais même plus au resto...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin au resto de base... parce que le vietnamien du coin, il est trop fort, c'est un cordon bleu... mais je m'améliore chaque jours !


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère ça !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arff. C'est ce qu'il me faut !!
J'ai "dégonflé" à l'AES en France.


----------



## Alex666 (9 Décembre 2003)

au fait si pour certain partager un mac avec sa compagne est un probleme il y a ça ...


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2003)

Je savais qu'il fallait pas que ce sujet aille dans le bar. C'est n'importe quoi, bouhhh











Y'a des types qui font rien à raconter des conneries machistes, des filles qui jouent à dire des trucs on dirait les camionneuses du relais de Montélimar-Sud, des machins qui étalent leur savoir-faire culinaire (non mais est-ce que moi je clâme de partout que je suis un bon coup, sans blague !), et plus personne qui répond à la question.

Enfin, si, quand même, deux trois trucs.

Le coup du partenaire qui a l'iBook, mais qui colonise (le post parle "d"invasion"...) l'alubook, parce que sinon ça va ramer, "c'est bien toi qui me l'a dit mon chéri", elle est bien bonne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et Macelene qui dit qu'y pas de problème, chacun son mac. Ca aussi c'est intéressant. Est-ce que la Macuiouzeuse vit avec un pécéiste ? Voilà une question qu'elle est bonne.

Et aussi, une question colatérale : son mac, c'est lui qui se l'ait acheté, ou bien c'est une de tes anciennes machines ? Ca m'intéresse, la différence...


'fin bon, j'pose ces questions, mais je sais que je suis dans un lieu de perdition....


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> au fait si pour certain partager un mac avec sa compagne est un probleme il y a ça ...



Et d'ailleurs, personne n'a relevé ça, et encore moins ici où personne ne lit vraiment les premiers posts :

"Est-ce que les linuxiens vivent en couple ?"

Hein? Alors ?


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

Bah ouai mais mon ptit rezba, je suis bien obligé de délirer puisque tu poses un pb qui n'évoque rien chez moi... 
Mais comme ton post était bien écrit et amusant et bah j'ai venu qd même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi c'est mon mac donc j'ai des priorités évidemment... mais ça s'arrête là... ma copine fait ce qu'elle veut avec, elle a accès à tous, on a la même session et je lui apprends tout ce que je peux... elle en sait déjà pas mal...

En plus ça la fait bien tripper et elle veut son ibook maintenant... elle est prof alors c'est pratique ds le cartable... et pi après elle se voit déjà en train de brancher le bouzin sur le rétro projecteur et de montrer à ses élèves médusés les belles cartes qu'elles auraient fait avec le Tator ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment aucun problème, en plus il suffit qu'elle se mette à genoux et qu'elle me supplie pour que je lui passe l'engin... alors franchement...

Je crains même po le fer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'était quoi le sujet de ce thread déjà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps : je suis un bon coup.


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> tu poses un pb qui n'évoque rien chez moi...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> En plus ça la fait bien tripper et elle veut son ibook maintenant... elle est prof alors c'est pratique ds le cartable... et pi après elle se voit déjà en train de brancher le bouzin sur le rétro projecteur et de montrer à ses élèves médusés les belles cartes qu'elles auraient fait avec le Tator !



D'ac. Je vois. Ca ne t'évoque rien, parce qu'elle ne t'a pas encore demandé de lui acheter l'iBook... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_en passant, merci pour tous les compliments... Mais je ne les mérite pas, écrire, c'est mon métier_


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> D'ac. Je vois. Ca ne t'évoque rien, parce qu'elle ne t'a pas encore demandé de lui acheter l'iBook...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle l'achète avec ses sous, moi j'en ai plus, y a bien fallut que j'achète le PM et il date d'Août, donc...
D'ailleurs, les sous c'est elle, c'est pas moi, moi c'est le ménage, je l'ai déjà dit...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon... BHL aussi c'est son métier... MArc LEvy aussi.. c'est pas pour autant qu'ils le font bien...
Si tous les gens qui avaient un métier le faisait bien ça serait booooooooo le monde...


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> en plus il suffit qu'elle se mette à genoux et qu'elle me supplie pour que je lui passe l'engin...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ps : je suis un bon coup.





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi le sujet de ce thread déjà ?


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme ne veut même pas approcher le magnétoscope (véridique)
> Alors pour un micro.
> 
> Le problème est résolu. Pas de bécanne à la maison.
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que tu racontes là ?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Qu'ouïe-je ???
> 
> Vous ne seriez pas en train de jouer à vous comparer le CPU ?
> 
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> [air timide] Tu ... ... tu veux pas te marier avec moi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ben ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Re-Wind ..... ....... stop!
> 
> Macelene.
> Pourquoi tu prends ça pour toi au fait ?
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> S'il s'envoie tout ce qu'il sait cuisiner, m'étonnerais qu'il arrive à les éviter les bouées !!





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, mais tu fais de l'impro.
> Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que tu n'as pas d'origines asiatiques, qui te feraient bénéficier d'un savoir faire et d'astuces de grand mère.
> Si ???  Non ???





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arff. C'est ce qu'il me faut !!
> J'ai "dégonflé" à l'AES en France.





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

>




c'était quoi le sujet de ce thread , déjà ??? arfffff © 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










t'as pas de mac à la maison, donc ... ??? tu floodes ???


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

T'as que ça a faire ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu t'ennuies ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

T'es limitée ou tu le fais exprès ???


*en plus il suffit qu'elle se mette à genoux et qu'elle me supplie pour que je lui passe l'engin... * 
==&gt; Allusion au cul!


*ps : je suis un bon coup.  * 
==&gt; Allusion au cul!!

*C'était quoi le sujet de ce thread déjà ?   * 
Sous entendu : C'était le cul le thème ???

Le tout pour plaisenter.

Ca va là ou faut plus d'explications. ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS j'ai déjà répondu à la quesion du thème.


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> T'as que ça a faire ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est l'heure de rentrer à la maison, tu dois être attendu.


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de rentrer à la maison, tu dois être attendu.



Trop de gens dans le métro.
J'vais rester encore un peu.

Hin Hin Hin©


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'heure de rentrer à la maison, tu dois être attendu.




Tsss tsss.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quelqu'un comme moi on ne l'attend pas !!


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tsss tsss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dommage  pour nous ...


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Hin Hin Hin©



ça métonnerait que l'hommage soit à la hauteur mais tu auras quand même eu le mérite d'essayer !!


----------



## macelene (9 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je savais qu'il fallait pas que ce sujet aille dans le bar. C'est n'importe quoi, bouhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J' habite avec un Macueseur, "un vétéran"....







			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, une question colatérale : son mac, c'est lui qui se l'ait acheté, ou bien c'est une de tes anciennes machines ? Ca m'intéresse, la différence...



Il s'achète ses Macs, d'ailleurs il en a trop .....
et moi, je me les achète ou il me les offre.. au choix...



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> fin bon, j'pose ces questions, mais je sais que je suis dans un lieu de perdition....














 mais non point de lieu de perdition...
tout va bien, dans le meilleur des mondes..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je savais qu'il fallait pas que ce sujet aille dans le bar. C'est n'importe quoi, bouhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 camionneuses moi ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle est bien bonne, c'est bien la première fois qu'on me dit ça !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(au fait Rezab quand je parlais de machos, non je ne parlais pas de toi !!!)

Alors pour "répondre" à ta question ..;et même pour élargir un peu le tout ...





 Moi j'ai appris à travailler sur Mac, bon j'ai dû travailler sur PC aussi (mais j'aime vraiment pas) ... 

j'ai rencontré un Macuser confirmé, syndiqué ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










) ... (j'aurais été PCiste, c'est sûr ça n'aurait pas collé entre nous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

ici, il y à le mac de la "maison" et son mac du boulot (un ibook) ... et le mac de la maison est utilisé aussi bien par moi la GONZESSE, que par mon copain, que par nos filles ... la grande (9 ans) va rechercher des infos sur Lorie lire ses mails, jouer en ligne, rechercher des infos diverses ... la petite (2 ans et 5 mois) va chatter avec son père, lui envoyer des photos, lui "écrire un mayleu" regarder des photos d'animaux ...

voilà, donc en conclusion je dirais que le l'objet Mac réuni rassemble, autour de lui, de part sa convivialité, sa facilité d'utilisation, son ergonomie bien pensée, agréable autant à regarder qu'à utiliser.

l'objet Mac, étant un ordinateur, non seulement, agréable, de bonne qualité, et BEAU, ça ne peut que donner envie aux personnes soucieuses d'avoir autour d'eux des objets de qualité...surtout si c'est objet est un outil de travail autant en avoir un agréable, éfficace, et beau.


Voilà, pour ma réponse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS1 : je ne vois pas en quoi celà est un handicap et encore moins pourquoi il serait génétique !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS2 : je suis ravie quand à la fin de la pub de l'Ipod, ma fille (2 ans) voit le logo à la fin ...et dit : "oooooh c'set l'ordinateur ça" !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> l'objet Mac, étant un ordinateur, non seulement, agréable, de bonne qualité, et BEAU, ça ne peut que donner envie aux personnes soucieuses d'avoir autour d'eux des objets de qualité...surtout si c'est objet est un outil de travail autant en avoir un agréable, éfficace, et beau.


Avez-vous dèjà observé le comportement du pécéiste de passage dans votre maison et qui découvre votre ordinateur? L'oeil devient brillant et la démarche hésitante en s'approchant de la machine il vous dit "c'est un mac?" vous répondez oui il vous répond "ha" .Puis continuant son approche il tend une main hésitante comme si l'objet lui semblait trop beau pour être touché. Enfin après moults hésitations il pose la main dessus et là vous sentez confusément qu'il est prêt à switcher il suffirait d'un rien. Il reste là planté regardant votre écran plat et vous vous dites que vous avez fait un pécéiste heureux pour quelques instants vous lui avez donné de quoi rêver avant qu'il ne retourne vers sa grisaille windowsienne... Le bonheur parfois c'est simple comme un Mac ...


----------



## rezba (9 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> camionneuses moi ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ca n'a rien d'insultant lorsqu'on connait le relais des routiers de Montélimar...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Et je crois que ça ne s'adressait pas à toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour "répondre" à ta question ..;et même pour élargir un peu le tout ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Z'avez bien noté ? Bon, maintenant :



			
				[b a dit:
			
		

> macelene[/b]]
> J' habite avec un Macueseur, "un vétéran"....



En socio, on appelle ça une illustration qualitative. Deux filles répondent, toutes deux dans la même situation... On peut donc  poser une autre hypothèse de recherche : le mac se vit aussi en couple...

Et c'est pour ça que le handicap est génétique !



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS1 : je ne vois pas en quoi celà est un handicap et encore moins pourquoi il serait génétique !!!!



Pas au sens commun, s'entend. On hérite pas sa macmanie de ses parents (quoique j'ai vu passer une discussion intéressante y'a peu à ce sujet, là ), mais au sens premier : c'est génétique parce que c'est inclus dans la stratégie produit : le Mac, tout beau, tout facile, tout mignon, est acheté par le passionné, qui transmet sa passion ET sa machine à son compagnon... 
Le type qui s'équipe avec de sales tours et des fils partout, il est tranquille. Sa famille va pas lui demander de faire trôner sa bête dans le salon. Et vu l'alternative : le PC plante tout le temps vs le PC ne plante pas parce que c'est une bête de course reglée au mm par un expert, pas de risque que personne lui demande de le partager....
C'est pour ça que c'est un handicap réservé au macuser.... Au lieu d'acheter une machine dont peu de monde se sert sauf lui, le macuser est rapidement amené à équiper le foyer d'au moins une machine familiale, voire à équiper chacun de sa machine...!!!

_de temps en temps, il faut faire un 'tite synthèse de ses propres propos, hein... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS2 : je suis ravie quand à la fin de la pub de l'Ipod, ma fille (2 ans) voit le logo à la fin ...et dit : "oooooh c'set l'ordinateur ça" !!!!



héhé. Mon fils, qu'à grosso modo le même age, crie *"papa, un tortinateur"* chaque fois qu'il voit un logo à la pomme. Même quand le logo est sur un t-shirt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Et quand il est devant l'écran, il dit "un papillon" pour parler du curseur, et "la toupie" pour parler de la roue multicolore...






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon petit iguane, je t'avais oublié... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 l'"appart' à part", ça, c'est une vraie bonne stratégie, digne de toi. Mes respects, camarade.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais non point de lieu de perdition...
> tout va bien, dans le meilleur des mondes.. [/b]



_Don't worry. L'endroit m'est familier. Juste suffisament schizophrène pour y poster sous d'autres avatars..._


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

lorna a dit:
			
		

> au fait Rezab quand je parlais de machos, non je ne parlais pas de toi !!!





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> et je crois que ça ne s'adressait pas à toi ...



Finalement personne ne dit rien à personne mais tout le monde prend ça pour lui.

Difficile de devoir rester serieux avec tout ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2003)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le type qui s'équipe avec de sales tours et des fils partout, il est tranquille. Sa famille va pas lui demander de faire trôner sa bête dans le salon. Et vu l'alternative : le PC plante tout le temps vs le PC ne plante pas parce que c'est une bête de course reglée au mm par un expert, pas de risque que personne lui demande de le partager....
> C'est pour ça que c'est un handicap réservé au macuser.... Au lieu d'acheter une machine dont peu de monde se sert sauf lui, le macuser est rapidement amené à équiper le foyer d'au moins une machine familiale, voire à équiper chacun de sa machine...!!!




Ah ben oui !!!!!

J'oubliais, ma fille aînée a le sien (notre "ancien" Imac) dans sa  chambre !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Et puis our revenir au PCiste qui vienne chez nous ... (et oui bien vu nous avon l'Imac (tout beau) qui trône au coin salon/bureau), ils s'approchent de la bête en demandant ...
"euuuh c'est quoi ...?"
-" ben notre ordi"
"mais elle est où la tour ????"
- Ben là tu vois le petit dôme ... c'est notre "tour"
-"ah bon ???????" 




























Même chose cette semaine, on s'est retrouvée avec ma fille (la petite) dans une chambre d'hôpital, et le soir pour la faire patienter pendant son soin (perfusion) ... on s'est installées dans le lit ...avec l'Ibook sur les genoux, l'infirmière rentre dans la chambre :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est quoi ????

Ma fille lui répond :
"ben on regarde un DVD, le DVD de bob, et sully  et bou ..."
l'infirmière :" et c'est un ordinateur ...?"
ma fille : "Oui celui de papa"

l'infirmière s'approche alors, regarde un instant le DVD avec nous ... repart de la chambre ... intriguée !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





La génération d'enfants de Macusers, risuqe bien ELLE d'avoir LE gêne MAC  !!!!


à suivre ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Finalement personne ne dit rien à personne mais tout le monde prend ça pour lui.
> 
> Difficile de devoir rester serieux avec tout ça !!


Tu te souviens de lui ?


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu te souviens de lui ?



Connais pas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas.


Max headroom = premier animateur de synthèse (moitiè homme moitiè virtuel) dans il clip il chantait PARANOMIA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je cherche le lien


----------



## nato kino (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Max headroom = premier animateur de synthèse (moitiè homme moitiè virtuel) dans il clip il chantait PARANOMIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Art of noise


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Art of noise


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

pas moyen de trouver un morceau de vidéo désolé


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> pas moyen de trouver un morceau de vidéo désolé


 il faut chercher ailleurs


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Décembre 2003)

keskecé que cette histoire d'handicap génétique ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nous - elle et moa, les enfants aussi -  avons un iMac en time-share,  chacun son moment d'utilisation et ca marche plutôt pas trop mal.

Quant aux Pécéistes qui seraient mi-intimidés, mi-soufflés à la vue d'un objet extra-terrestre. non, je n'en ai pas rencontré. Le design du Mac, facteur de switch, bof ...  on ne doit pas manger les même champignons


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> keskecé que cette histoire d'handicap génétique ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le time-share c'est souvent de l'arnaque, t'as sjamais le créneau que tu veux avec ce truc là et pis des fois l'appart est pas propre quand t'arrives, ya des petites bêtes partout, des trucs qui marchent plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux pécéistes qui seraient mi-intimidés, mi-soufflés à la vue d'un objet extra-terrestre. non, je n'en ai pas rencontré. Le design du Mac, facteur de switch, bof ...  on ne doit pas manger les même champignons








 C'est parce que t'as pas gardé ton âme d'enfant toi mais les pécéistes eux si ils ont gardé leur âme d'enfant je pense ils n'arrêtent pas de se casser la gueule mais ils se relèvent toujours en se disant qu'un jour ils y arriveront et comme les enfants ils prennent souvent leurs rêves pour la réalité


----------



## JPTK (9 Décembre 2003)

> Le design du Mac, facteur de switch, bof ... on ne doit pas manger les même champignons



Moi je l'ai vu et pas qu'une fois... mais c'est pas seulement le design... c'est le fait qu'ils en ont souvent entendu parler, sans jamais en voir ni en toucher un... la rareté suscite tjs l'émotion.
Bon et après si il est allumé, là ils flashent un peu sur OSX qd même...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que je préfère c'est "ah mais c'est une tour, je savais pas que  mac faisait aussi des tours"... et là tu l'ouvres en marche, d'un doigt avec la ptite poignée et là ils sont bluffés... déjà...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

Donc je n'ai pas rencontré un extraterrestre c'était bien un humain alors!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon et après si il est allumé, là ils flashent un peu sur OSX qd même...


Il y avait un peu de ça dans le regard


----------



## PetIrix (9 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Donc je n'ai pas rencontré un extraterrestre c'était bien un humain alors!



Seul macuser dans un monde de PC, c'est moi qui passe pour un extraterrestre :

"- J'ai acheté le dernier machin.
- Et moi le dernier truc.
- Et toi ? Ah non, c'est vrai toi t'as un Mac !! "


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Seul macuser dans un monde de PC, c'est moi qui passe pour un extraterrestre :
> 
> "- J'ai acheté le dernier machin.
> - Et moi le dernier truc.
> - Et toi ? Ah non, c'est vrai toi t'as un Mac !! "


c'est vrai on se sent un peu solitaire mais la fierté du macuser prend vite le dessus et dans ce cas là je la joue "île aux enfants" :
 "mais moi j'ai jamais ces problèmes là sur Mac c'est le bonheur jamais de bugs, pas de panne ( de toute façon ils le sauront jamais vu qu'ils seraient incapables de m'aider ... mon mac ya qu'un macuser qui y touche d'abord) et pas besoin de trois volumes d'annuaire pour le faire marcher"... 
Et de rajouter :  "en plus t'as vu la pub du G5 il est beau hein!?" et là de me répondre " ouai" et là j'attends et la question reviens : "t'a quoi déjà comme machine un g4 bipro" inévitablement le connaisseur enchaîne "ben tu m'étonnes c'est l'équivalent d'un pentium 4 " et j'en rajoute" oui mais avec les problèmes en moins". 
Et la on te répond : "c'est vrai" rien à redire voilà
C'est tout juste si je ne leur chante pas
"C'est le pays joyeux des enfants heureux des macs bien gentils oui c'est un paradis!"


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Décembre 2003)

Je sais qu'à l'exception de qq trolls, nous sommes ici entre mac-fans. Aussi, vous dirais-je, chers co-religionnaires, que votre vision est quelque peu troublée par le marketing de la pomme. Que Steve Jobs ait brandi le  _Switch_  et son cortége de "testimonials" comme arme de conversion massive n'est que l'ultime aveu d'impuissance et d'isolement du Mac. Des millions de ouindoziens n'en n'ont rien à battre ... et regardent nos étranges machines, sans étonnement, dédain ni envie...

_tiens, tiens ca va bientot ressembler à un sujet pour Melaure... plutôt "réagissez" que "Bar" mais bon..._ 

Quant aux inconvénients du time-share, c'est comme le mariage : "pour le meilleur et pour le pire". Et avec le temps, je ne me souviens que du meilleur


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Des millions de ouindoziens n'en n'ont rien à battre ... et regardent nos étranges machines, sans étonnement, dédain ni envie...



Euh, si.
Ils trouvent qu'il à de la gueule. C'est tout.
M'enfin ça fait un peu gueguerre de gamin tout ça.

Je bosse sur PC. Je n'ai rien à en dire de particulier.

Pour être honnête, Windows ne sera jamais qu'un pale copie du MacOS, et MacOS est en train de s'alourdir comme l'est Windows aujourd'hui.
Je n'ai aucun plantage.
Et les seuls emmerdes que j'ai sont à cause des restrictions de l'administrateur.

Toute façon ma journée terminée, j'éteinds.
La micro, c'est pour le boulot.
Moi ce que je voudrais c'est vivre à la campagne avec 6.55957 fois plus de poules !


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2003)

Bah ne fait pas de ton expérience une généralité... j'en suis à la 5e personne qui switch autour de moi... sans harcèlement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ils sont tous ravis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand les collègues de ma copine passent à la maison, ils sont plutôt médusés... c'est eux qui me demandent "oh tu peux me montrer ce que c'est que le mac alors"...

J'en croise aussi pas mal qui le dédaignent... tjs les même, ceux qui ignorent tout simplement...


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Je sais qu'à l'exception de qq trolls, nous sommes ici entre mac-fans. Aussi, vous dirais-je, chers co-religionnaires, que votre vision est quelque peu troublée par le marketing de la pomme.



Peut être mais je ne te parle pas de marketing en l'occurrence mais de mon expérience donc de réactions humaines (je sais pour le coup j'ai un air de José Bové ...mais bon) . Avoir envie de moins d'emmerdements et de plus de beauté ne me semble pas si déraisonnable que ça ! ( je t'assure pourtant on n'a pas de liens de parenté, dixit plus haut)

Fan de mac bien sûr pour avoir bossé sur photoshop sur pc et avoir rallumé mon ordi 3 fois pas matinée sinon à part ça....ça allait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Des millions de ouindoziens n'en n'ont rien à battre ... et regardent nos étranges machines, sans étonnement, dédain ni envie...



À cela je répondrais : ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils manquent mais je me charge pour ma part de leur faire savoir avec mes modestes moyens. Du même coup j'en profite pour rajouter qu'il faut avoir l'âme charitable...

M'enfin à ton avis pourquoi il a posé son pc là celui-là ... hein?


----------



## rezba (10 Décembre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> _tiens, tiens ca va bientot ressembler à un sujet pour Melaure... plutôt "réagissez" que "Bar" mais bon..._



C'était un sujet de Réagissez.... D'où ma colère rouge en page 1.

Ceci dit, en passant, ceux qui me font le plus rire, ce sont les ingénieurs réseau du CRII de mon université. Les vieux sont des unixiens, les jeunes n'ont souvent connus que windoze. La dernière fois qu'ils sont venus faire un check-up du réseau dans mon bâtiment, et que j'ai sorti les outils unix et le terminal sur mon iBook, les jeunes ne croyaient même pas que je puisse voir tout le réseau à partir d'une machine aussi ésotérique pour eux ("tu peux faire un ping avec ton mac ?").
Mais les vieux unixiens, quand ils ont vu le terminal et deux trois autres trucs, ils m'ont carrément piqué la machine pour commencer à jouer. ("sans dec', c'est un freeBSD, le système ?"). Et depuis, ils m'ont demandé plusieurs fois des adresses de revendeurs et des conseils d'achat...



			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> Quant aux inconvénients du time-share, c'est comme le mariage : "pour le meilleur et pour le pire". Et avec le temps, je ne me souviens que du meilleur



C'était ça le sujet de départ, une question de  me sur l'organisation de son time-share (en l'occurence de son ressources-share...).

Tout ça c'est bon tant que l'autre ne fait que pianoter ses mails et surfer un peu...


----------



## Amok (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que je voudrais c'est vivre à la campagne avec 6.55957 fois plus de poules !



Ce PetIrix parfois m'est sympathique, malgré quelques échanges tendus. J'avoue qu'il se défend bien, et si il n'est pas a la hauteur du "hin hin hin" ce n'est pas bien grave. Nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas et vivons quand même.

Bon, c'était juste un post en passant. A la prochaine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce PetIrix parfois m'est sympathique, malgré quelques échanges tendus. J'avoue qu'il se défend bien, et si il n'est pas a la hauteur du "hin hin hin" ce n'est pas bien grave. Nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas et vivons quand même.
> 
> Bon, c'était juste un post en passant. A la prochaine.


Fait moi mal Petrix Petrix Petrix, fait moi mal.....


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce PetIrix parfois m'est sympathique, malgré quelques échanges tendus. J'avoue qu'il se défend bien, et si il n'est pas a la hauteur du "hin hin hin" ce n'est pas bien grave. Nous sommes plusieurs dans ce cas et vivons quand même.
> 
> Bon, c'était juste un post en passant. A la prochaine.


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait moi mal Petrix Petrix Petrix, fait moi mal.....



Ca ne va pas tarder si t'écorches encore mon pseudo !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne va pas tarder si t'écorches encore mon pseudo !



*COMMUNIQUÉ DU MINISTÈRE DE LA SANTÉ DE MACG* Il faudra que l'on pose ici un jour la grave question du corps lilliputien de la police de MacG à l'origine de bien des cas de déclanchements de myopie et d'aggravations de presbytie nonbstant les possibles impairs que peuvent entraîner un telle corpulence microscopique 




PetIrix Mille excuses


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> *COMMUNIQUÉ DU MINISTÈRE DE LA SANTÉ DE MACG* Il faudra que l'on pose ici un jour la grave question du corps lilliputien de la police de MacG à l'origine de bien des cas de déclanchements de myopie et d'aggravations de presbytie nonbstant les possibles impairs que peuvent entraîner un telle corpulence microscopique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Luc G (10 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Fait moi mal Petrix Petrix Petrix, fait moi mal.....



T'aurais pu continuer dans la veine Borsi Vian :
" On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler"


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu continuer dans la veine Borsi Vian :
> " On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler"



T'as raison :

Ya kekchose qui cloche la d'dans!
J'y retourne immédiatement!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pu continuer dans la veine Borsi Vian :
> " On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler"








 apparemment certains aiment ça quand même


----------



## BenHub (10 Décembre 2003)

Raaaa le multi session sur panther, facon cube qui tourne,
j'en reve trop souvent, sur mon cube,

Ma copine elle veut pas quitter Os9, sisi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vraiment ca changerai pas mal de chose, pas besoin d'administrer les deux systemes,

m'enfin c'est po grave, le portable arrive bientot,
et la elle me dis "est ce que os 9 tourne dessus?" NAN, et je pourrai l'utiliser un peu aussi....
Silence  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













.


----------



## Mattiew (10 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai rencontré un Macuser confirmé, syndiqué (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Content de savoir que t'as pris ton mec pour son statut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  
Oooh,que je sens poindre (et hurler) les marmots au loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 

Pas tapper pas tapper, j'suis juste un PCiste qui fait le voyeur sur un forum Mac   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!  

tibomong4 : +1 (je suis un de ceux là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Mattiew a dit:
			
		

> Pas tapper pas tapper, j'suis juste un PCiste qui fait le voyeur sur un forum Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Mattiew.

Il y a de la place pour tout le monde ici.
Et puis ça fait plaisir de voir un Québécois parmis nous.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bienvenue.


----------



## Mattiew (10 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Salut Mattiew.
> 
> Il y a de la place pour tout le monde ici.
> Et puis ça fait plaisir de voir un Québécois parmis nous.
> ...



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis le seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !?? 

Deja que je suis un ex-technicien bientot converti à MacOSX (the ultimate bastard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  et futur radiologiste, va falloir que je sois le seul Québécois du bateau  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???

La vie est vraiment injuste, je sais plus vraiment me décrire là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## PetIrix (10 Décembre 2003)

Mattiew a dit:
			
		

> Je suis le seul
> 
> 
> 
> ...



M'avait semblé en voir passer un une fois, mais depuis ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Faut demander aux anciens.



			
				Mattiew a dit:
			
		

> et futur radiologiste



Ya des pancréatites aigües qui se préparent avec tout ce qu'il se picole ici.
Tu vas avoir du boulot !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Salut Mattieu


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Ya des pancréatites aigües qui se préparent avec tout ce qu'il se picole ici.
> Tu vas avoir du boulot !


 et puis on va dire aussi que tu sais de quoi tu parles PetIrix (maintenant t'as vu ton orthographe ça me connait) on a vu le livreur passer il allait au Bar


----------



## rezba (11 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> M'avait semblé en voir passer un une fois, mais depuis ...
> Faut demander aux anciens.



Y'en a eu, y'en a encore. Y'a même des québecoises...

Lance un appel dans le forum "reception", tu vas voir, ça va rappliquer...


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> et puis on va dire aussi que tu sais de quoi tu parles PetIrix (maintenant t'as vu ton orthographe ça me connait) on a vu le livreur passer il allait au Bar



L'était temps.
Commençait à faire sec ici.


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

Ben rien que pour toi alors


----------



## PetIrix (11 Décembre 2003)

Waow.

Je sors les verres.

Débouche !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Décembre 2003)

tchintchin !


----------



## macelene (5 Mars 2005)

Tu sais...  E. je trouve que tu passes bcp trop de temps devant ton MAc, je vais finir par le jetter par la fenêtre... :mouais:

Et toi tu fais quoi devant ton MAc...   workalcoolic de mes deux...  ...  vais aussi le balancer par la fenêtre ton MAc...  


     d'abord je m'en fous, je fais ce que je veux...  nananèèèèèèèèèèèrrrreeeeeuu


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais...  E. je trouve que tu passes bcp trop de temps devant ton MAc, je vais finir par le jetter par la fenêtre... :mouais:



Hmmmmmm.... :mouais: Déjà entendu des douceurs dans ce style, moi...   :rose:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> d'abord je m'en fous, je fais ce que je veux...  nananèèèèèèèèèèèrrrreeeeeuu



tu passe trop de temps devant le tiens :rateau:


----------



## rezba (5 Mars 2005)

Mackie, le sujet de ce fil, c'est les relations de couple. Tu sors, s'il te plait.


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mackie, le sujet de ce fil, c'est les relations de couple. Tu sors, s'il te plait.



c'est mal me connaître :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est mal me connaître :rateau:


Quatre mots, zéro fautes, faut que tu arrêtes le mac


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quatre mots, zéro fautes, faut que tu arrêtes le mac



C'est pluriel zéro ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais...  E. je trouve que tu passes bcp trop de temps devant ton MAc, je vais finir par le jetter par la fenêtre... :mouais:
> 
> Et toi tu fais quoi devant ton MAc...   workalcoolic de mes deux...  ...  vais aussi le balancer par la fenêtre ton MAc...
> 
> ...





dis elene j'ai un doute: 

c'est moi qui a epousé l'homme que tu as mis a la porte
il y a pas mal d'année  ? 


sinon je ne vois pas d'autres explication que celle ci :
notre  homme a une double vie !!!


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm.... :mouais: Déjà entendu des douceurs dans ce style, moi...   :rose:


Idem


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis elene j'ai un doute:
> c'est moi qui a epousé l'homme que tu as mis a la porte
> il y a pas mal d'année  ?
> sinon je ne vois pas d'autres explication que celle ci :
> notre  homme a une double vie !!!



en tous cas je suis limitée...  :mouais: doivent venir de la même agence intérimaire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2005)

robertav Mackielorette a dit:
			
		

> notre  homme a une double vie !!!



C'est gérable si vous n'êtes pas connectées en même temps et comme ça au moins il a une vie de couple entière


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mars 2005)

Double post de circonstance  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (6 Mars 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis elene j'ai un doute:
> 
> c'est moi qui a epousé l'homme que tu as mis a la porte
> il y a pas mal d'année  ?
> ...



j'aurais pas du les faires ce rencontré


----------



## macelene (9 Mai 2005)

Encore un qui est hors de la plaque...  :mouais:     sujet avec beacoup d'intérêt...   



			
				lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> *C'est là...c'est bien connu les femmes n'ont pas de gout pour l'informatique !!!!!!    la mienne est sur Mac mais elle vient du PC donc l'info. est un sujet délicat à la maison*



Faut le lire pour le croire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Encore un qui est hors de la plaque...  :mouais:     sujet avec beacoup d'intérêt...
> 
> Faut le lire pour le croire...



* Hélène est en forme today   *

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3172382&postcount=50


----------



## stephane6646 (10 Octobre 2005)

Comment votre conjoint a-t-il ou a-t-elle accepté l'arrivée du mac au foyer? votre relation 

avec votre mac? 

Y a-t-il eu jalousie? ou de l'indifférence ou une totale adhésion au mac?  

 Est-ce que le mac apaise les tensions au sein du couple, engendre des

raprochements ou bien est-il une cause de discorde?....


Vous pouvez faire part de vos expériences diverses et variées en la matière...


----------



## fantomas007 (10 Octobre 2005)

Ben je vois pas ce qu'il y a à dire là-dessus! Pour moi ça reste un objet (un peu particulier tout de même ) Mais de là à en faire une histoire ou un récit...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

et la...


... tout est dit...


----------



## ederntal (10 Octobre 2005)

Moi mon mac, il s'appele Robert... et pour tout vous dire, depuis que j'ai pr&#233;sent&#233; Robert a ma nana, j'ai des soupsons... je crois qu'elle me trompe avec lui...


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

dans mon entourage proche, un mac est un membre de la famille... participe a toutes les fetes de famille, quand on sort avec les potes, ben il vient trinquer avec nous :style:
on leur fete meme leurs anniversiares tous les ans, on leur offre de la ram, un nouveau HD, de temps en temps, ils vont voir le docteur Onyx et  tout va bien pour eux , merci


----------



## Jec (10 Octobre 2005)

Moi elle ne comprend pas que c'est plus simple d'avoir 3 Mac que 3 gamins ... Y'a tellement plus d'avantages !!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (10 Octobre 2005)

...


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2005)

moi elle trouvait que depuis que j'avais mon mac, les filles me regardait d'avantage dans la rue....  

Vous savez ce qu'elle a fait ??

Elle a acheté un iBook...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

et les filles la regardent davantage?


----------



## jahrom (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et les filles la regardent davantage?



non, les moderateurs...


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Comment votre conjoint a-t-il ou a-t-elle accept&#233; l'arriv&#233;e du mac au foyer ?


J'ai choisi d&#232;s 1985 
Vive le c&#233;libat :rateau: mais, mais, t'as pas &#233;voqu&#233; la prog&#233;niture :mouais: 
L&#224;, c'est moins &#233;vident, faut y aller modo [pas mollo] parce qu'&#224; raison d'un Mac par m&#244;me :casse: 
A moins d'une rat&#233;e :bebe: 
J'en ai un sur wintel :hosto:​


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> non, les moderateurs...


 not'Malow


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est moins évident, faut y aller modo parce qu'à raison d'un Mac par môme :casse:
> [/RIGHT]



mollo, pas modo...
deformation professionnelle, hein?


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

Mon mac je peux pas lui faire l'amour, j'ai trop peur de l'abimer :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> non, les moderateurs...



    

C'est clair. 
  :love:


----------



## paradize (10 Octobre 2005)

J'avais pas prévenu mon copain...

Il a vu l'ibook, puis l'ipod qui était lié avec... En fait, il a dit "waouh", puis que il aimerait bien s'acheter un mac, mais faudra acheter ts les logiciels compatibles, et ça, c'est chiant, etc...:hein: 

Bref, il a préféré garder son ordi roumain qui rame... il fait ce qu'il veut...

Mes copines ne voient pas l'intêret d'un mac, tant pis, qu'elles restent ds leur ignorance.


----------



## valoriel (10 Octobre 2005)

paradize a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas prévenu mon copain...
> 
> Il a vu l'ibook, puis l'ipod qui était lié avec... En fait, il a dit "waouh", puis que il aimerait bien s'acheter un mac, mais faudra acheter ts les logiciels compatibles, et ça, c'est chiant, etc...:hein:
> 
> ...


Si tu veux larguer ton roumain pour un vrai mec, je suis là :love:


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mollo, pas modo...
> deformation professionnelle, hein?


:rose: 
Hi, pour la reproduction, mollement, ça l'fait pas :rateau: 
Mais modérément, c'est plus acceptable


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Hi, pour la reproduction, mollement, ça l'fait pas :rateau:
> Mais modérément, c'est plus acceptable


comment qu'y joue sur les mots!
allez c'est bon, on t'a vu, te cache pas!!


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2005)

... :hein:  Ici *un excellent tradadada*...   sur le *même sujet...*  


On peut pas fusionner...?  :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2005)

c'est marrant, le message d'intro m'nspire plus tout de suite...
c'est moi ou.....?


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Comment votre conjoint a-t-il ou a-t-elle accepté l'arrivée du mac au foyer? votre relation



bah , mon conjoint, je sais pas, mais mon mac a plutot bien accepté l'arrivée de mon conjoint...
et oui, elle est arrivée apres....
du coup, elle savait a quoi s'attendre...donc...
par contre, la PSP...surtout au lit...elle aime pas trop trop...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> par contre, la PSP...surtout au lit...elle aime pas trop trop...



Toutes les m&#234;mes!  ... Pourtant la manette vibre...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (11 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les m&#234;mes!  ... Pourtant la manette vibre...


ttsss...


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les mêmes!  ... Pourtant la manette vibre...


Cherches pas, elles préferent la future manette de la Nintendo Revolution


----------



## La mouette (11 Octobre 2005)

A l'arrivée de mon premier Mac j'étais célibataire..

entre temps...les suivants on vu arrivé ma compagne,...

et à l'arrivée du mini elle à pris une maxi valise et est partie...

Mac mini mais fait un max...:mouais:


----------



## rezba (11 Octobre 2005)

Je vais fusionner. J'aime pas les fils qui ont le nom d'un feuilleton con.  Surtout quand le titre plait &#224; Roberto. :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Cherches pas, elles préferent la future manette de la Nintendo Revolution



c'est entièrement de ta faute, apprends à mieux te servir de la tienne.


----------



## le_magi61 (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est entièrement de ta faute, apprends à mieux te servir de la tienne.


Ca va pour moi, ma moitié n'aime pas les consoles de jeux...


----------



## stephane6646 (13 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vais fusionner. J'aime pas les fils qui ont le nom d'un feuilleton con.  Surtout quand le titre plait à Roberto. :rateau:


 
Désolé!!   j'ai abandonné de le suivre quand Ridge devait essayer la robe de sheila ou plutôt l'inverse...peu importe....:rateau: 

Mais Roberto pourrait faire un épisode du genre: pépita veut regarder son feuilleton préféré 'amour, gloire et...) et manque de chance la télé est en panne...mais Roberto vient d'installer la télé TNT sur son imac g5 20" acheté à la flaque et lui, il s'en moque de ce feuillton ricain...Là subitement, Pépita retrouve un intérêt pour le mac et même le G5... Voire elle pique le powerbook 17" pour mater son feuilleton au lit, délaissant le pauvre Roberto... etc....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé!! Mais Roberto pourrait faire un épisode du genre: pépita veut regarder son feuilleton préféré 'amour, gloire et...) et manque de chance la télé est en panne...mais Roberto vient d'installer la télé TNT sur son imac g5 20" acheté à la flaque et lui, il s'en moque de ce feuillton ricain...Là subitement, Pépita retrouve un intérêt pour le mac et même le G5... Voire elle pique le powerbook 17" pour mater son feuilleton au lit, délaissant le pauvre Roberto... etc....





si pepita va sur ses mac le divorce est assuré !!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> si pepita va sur ses mac le divorce est assuré !!!!



c'est pas très sympa de lui donner les clés, si ça se trouve elle regarde les forums aussi... 

j'espère que ce n'est pas une manifestation d'humeur de solidarité féminine, ce serait décevant de la part d'une princesse... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas très sympa de lui donner les clés, si ça se trouve elle regarde les forums aussi...
> 
> j'espère que ce n'est pas une manifestation d'humeur de solidarité féminine, ce serait décevant de la part d'une princesse... :love:




mais non , pepita connait cet endroit come bioman : 
il pensent que ici on ne parle que de mac  et eux il s'en fichent eperdutement des mac !!!!!!


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

bon moi j'dis trop rien, j'arrête pas d'pique le pwbook d'une copine...


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2005)

Il y a un Mac et trois PC dans notre "famille".  Il dit qu'il n'est pas jaloux ... mais il ne manque pas une occasion pour me taquiner avec mon _"ersatz d'ordinateur"_. 

Chacun le sien... (d'ordi) ... et vive l'harmonie au sein du couple. :love:


----------



## paradize (13 Octobre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux larguer ton roumain pour un vrai mec, je suis là :love:




Tu sais faire la blanquette de veau avec des pâtes alsaciennes toi ???


----------

